
Ask HN: What is an AI government called? - Memosyne
The closest term I could find to describe an AI government is &quot;Cyberocracy&quot;, but that doesn&#x27;t seem to be its standard usage. Are there any other names that refer to this type of political system?
======
thedevindevops
AI Autocracy?

------
maxdemarzi
Aictatorship

------
masonic
Google.

